# Does grease go right through you?



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Is there anybody out there besides me who can't eat anything with grease anymore. I have had IBS-D for over 10 years now. After getting my gallbladder out in '99, things are much worse, including my intolerance for anything with the slightest amount of grease. I might as well just eat it sitting on the toilet.... I try to avoid obvious greasy foods but some things with the slightest amount of fat surprise me, and it's a sprint for you-know-where... Does anyone else have this problem? At least my cholesterol levels are going down.


----------



## NoSpice (Apr 25, 2000)

I have the same problem. If I want a hamburger, I have to grill it or go to a restaurant that offers grilled burgers. The same goes for a chicken sandwich. No fried sandwiches. I have cut back on french fries too. I will be ok if I eat 3 or 4. My cholesterol has gone down too. At least something good comes out of having IBS!!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

*With regard to IBS, everyone has wholly normal fat absorption.*However, the gastocolonic response can be overactive in IBS and that accounts for diarrhea right after eating. In addition, it might be the case that having one's gall bladder out makes that worse (I don't know that if that could affect fat absorption, but it doesn't sound like you are describing that as being the problem, however.)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> quote: The nature of the contractile patterns within the colon depends upon the fed state. This is best exemplified during eating when the "gastrocolic reflex" is activated. Food in the duodenum, particularly fatty foods, evokes reflex intermittment rhythmic contractions within the colon and corresponding mass movement of stool. This action, which is mediated by neural and humoral mechanisms, accounts for the observation by many individuals that eating stimulates the urge to defecate. http://gastroresource.com/GITextbook/en/chapter11/11-2.htm


What is coming out is not the fat you just ate, but the fat you just ate may make your colon dump out whatever is in it.The Digestive tract senses many things about the food you eat and what you eat and the qualities of what you eat send signals. So your colon gets stimulated to act based on information obtained about the meal you just ate. The colon is normally more active after every meal, but some meals make it more active than others.Fatty meals are a common problem for people with IBS.K.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Small amounts of fats aren't a problem for me, but larger amounts are. A teaspoon of honey, or an ounce of butter is fine, but much larger amounts, such as are found in flapjacks, stimulate movement in the digestive tract so the bowel dumps whatever was sitting there. Very fatty, fried foods are the most common culprits for me - burgers, fish 'n' chips etc.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

My rule is - if there is any, and mean any grease on my fingers from the food ,I am in the toliet within a few minutes. I have a strange one and that is grilled cheese or cheese on pizza or on anything for that fact, If I eat the cheese hot and melted I get immediate diarrhea, but if I eat it cold, out of the refrig. or even if I let it sit on the counter until it is not longer hot and gooey, I do not have a lot of trouble.Anyone weird like this or am I alone on this one?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2001)

Yes, I had the gallbladder out in 99 as well and some days I wish I could get it back. Although I have to admit I don't get that yuck tummy now, I still have serious D if I eat grease.I have been taking 20mg of Paxil and 2 Immodium Advanced daily. I quit both two days ago and have been very ill. Am going back to them.


----------



## CMB (Jul 26, 2001)

I too have IBS and "fats" are definitely a trigger. Strange as it may seem, if I take a paper towel/napkin and iron the heck out of a particular food that is greasy, it doesn't bother me. People do look at me strangely, but I don't care because it's what works for me! Also broiled burgers i.e., Burger King or Wendy's = no problems but watch the soggy buns....CMB


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

hmmm well regarding the comment that in regards to IBS everyone has normal fat absorbtion... I don't know if that's necessarily true... I was told after testing by my doctor that I don't... my body absorbs very little fat... most goes right through... I did also have my gall bladder removed in march of 2000, and my theory is that that increased the malabsorbtion, since it has become worse since then... I am still able to eat some foods with grease, but I guess in general most of the really greasy food I don't like anyway... but occaisionally something I eat will have too much, and i'll get sick from it... it would be interesting to know if anyone has done any studies regarding malabsorbtion in people with IBS who have had their gall bladder removed... since everyone i've heard that has the problem did...


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: I was told after testing by my doctor that I don't... my body absorbs very little fat... most goes right through


I don't know what testing your doctor did but it is reasonable to conclude *it ain't true*. If it were true, you'd be seriously ill and could not live without alternative feeding. As to whether gall bladder removal could or would cause *any* fat malabsorption, I'm not certain. It does seem to be able to cause bile acid malabsorption and diarrhea, but I don't think this necessarily means that fat absorption will be impaired.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2001)

I too cannot tolerate anything greasy - would get D within 30 minutes of eating - had Gallbladder out 34 years ago. About 7 months ago Dr. gave me RX for Cholestyramine - comes in packet - you mix it with cold water - has slight orangey taste - not bad. Have not had problem since day 1 of taking it - works like Questran that some people take who have posted on board. Dr. told me to mix one packet per day - but I do extremely well with 1/2 of packet per day - drink about 30 mins to 1 hour before dinner. I have been able to eat fried things and ice cream with no problems. Cost for RX is $7.00 on health plan for 30 packets. If you can get your Dr. to give you an RX for this - you will be amazed. It gave me my life back and I don't have to know where the restrooms are when I go out. Good luck!


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Since the past year, my IBS-D has gotten worse. The pregnancy, since May's conception, only worsened it.I can't get through any meal without having to poop, often right in the middle of eating it. Usually, I can get away with eating dinner without incident.Just had a BM now, wet wet wet. And it was after a late lunch, i.e., my second meal.A pain but at least, as long as it's consistently after a meal, I can plan around that. It's when it occurs out of the blue in between meals that bothers me.


----------



## turbocat (Nov 21, 2001)

Knothappy-I know what you mean with the cheese. Whenever I eat pizza or one of my favorites-quesadillas-I have to go before I even finish my meal. I absolutely love melted cheese...I had some yummy Stouffer's mac & cheese the other night and I still haven't recovered from it. I haven't tried an elimination diet yet but I'm sure that will be the first thing I cut out...


----------



## chetter (Apr 28, 2001)

Anything hot is worse for me, especially if it has sugar in it. THE absolute worst thing is flapjacks, which is a shame, as a boy I loved them. I can still eat them but will pay the price, calcium has no affect on this.


----------

